# fairlady Z/300 zx



## L-Kelly (Nov 4, 2006)

i am new to this forum but am interested in picking up a fairlady Z imported from japan or a 300 zx from my own area, what should i know about these cars before buying one, common problems, a good price, for like a 90 - 95, turbo or no turbo, positives and negatives, i absolutely love this car but dont want to get ripped off or buy a unreliable car, i want one with low km and standard. your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Just make sure it's been properly maintained. Modified cars are always suspect, but the unmodified ones are getting hard to find. Low mileage is not necessarily better than high mileage, regular maintenance is more important than total mileage. I'd sooner trust a car with 150,000 miles on it that was used regularly and taken care of, than a 10,000 mile car that sat in a garage for 10 years..........


----------

